# RPS - ?



## awesomeness (Nov 1, 2007)

editedrivacy


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I've edited your post for the swearing.Do you have a particular question?


----------



## awesomeness (Nov 1, 2007)

weak...


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Not sure, I've never noticed any particular smell after numerous bathroom trips myself, and none of my friends or family have mentioned anything- and they would.the showering does seem a bit excessive?


----------

